# Christmas Projects



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Anyone working on anything? I'm in a bit of a rut as my embroidery module quit working, and it along with one of my sewing machines is back at my dealers for servicing. :Bawling: 

Yesterday I finished cutting and piecing the center of a Christmas table topper I'm making my for my Mom. It will be a 60 inch square when complete. Today I'll start the borders, the first one is a picket fence!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Are you kidding! LOL OF course everyone is working on something for Christmas. I start in January...then I STLLL run out of time! I don't know why. sigh...

Right now I'm doing a bunch of little neck pillows for my son Rocky over in Iraq and his buddies there and a Puppy Dog Quilt for Rocky's new son Zach. So much fun! LOL We will be Vewy, Vewy Quiet and not mention all of the UFO's that are hiding in drawers here and there! :help: 

I just love your table topper, it's wonderful! Thanks so much for giving us the joy of seeing your projects! 

How about all of us "computer challenged" quilters making a New Year's Resolution to actually learn how to post photos!!! I know we could do it if we all did it at once! Hmmmm, is there some flaw in my plan here? LOL Like I don't understand many of the terms people us to try and explain the process. sigh. 

Happy quilting everyone!

LQ


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

CJ - thanks for sharing your project photos with us! That pattern is really cute. Do you know the name of it or is it something you 'threw together'?

For christmas, I'm trying to make everyone blankets and pillowcases. I've got DH's top and back pieced and just need to knot it out. Then start on the next five...

Jean


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That pattern is called "Town House" and it's in the "Thimbleberries for your Home" book, by Lynette Jenson.

I had a number of projects planned for Christmas, but most involved embroidery, and being down to one machine, I doubt I'll get finished with them.

Harry and David's to the rescue!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I cannot believe you are down to one machine. And the embroidery one at the machine docs. Hope it's home all well soon.

Good on Christmas sewing.
Right now I'm cutting out a denim jacket and pants for a AM Girl sized doll.
I'm cutting them out of a pair of thin worn denim old pants of mine. And a pattern that I already had. 

I don't know if family is getting any sewing or not. I've asked for ideas.

I love seeing your sewing, and am going to have to check out this Thimbleberries that you use so much.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Angie, would it be too dramatic to say.. "woe is me"? LOL I am SO lost with just one machine. Please post your doll outfit, your last dress was so cute!

Thimbleberries quilts are wonderful projects, they're always basic shapes, easy to piece, and best of all Lynette writes the best instructions I've ever followed, a 5 year old could make her quilts. (they said that too about that artisan bread, that a 4 year old could make it... I had a heck of time the first few times)!

Of course I should confess that I just spent the last couple of hours sewing the picket fence backwards... and now have to rrrrriiiiiipppppp, rrrrriiiiippppp rrrrriiiiiiiipppppp! :grump: 

WIHH, yeah they're big pieces, the center was really fast and easy. The picket fence is a day long project on it's own though... 2 days now that I screwed it up. LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I'll post it when I get it done. 

IT's fun, and I'm looking forward to seeing your re-build fence!

Next two Saturday's I'm scheduled to take Paper piecing classes.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I've never tried paper piecing! YOu'll have to share what you think of it!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,
I love, love, love your table topper. :dance: I was pretty sure it was Thimbleberries.  I have made several of their projects. You are right, Lynette just has a way of describing the quilt construction that is easy to follow. (Sigh) I may have to get this book too. I already have several of her books, but I really like this pattern. You did a wonderful job on picking fabrics and of course the sewing. Will you hand quilt or machine quilt? I would love to see a picture once you get it done. I do understand the thing with the picket fences. I am working on a harvest table topper that has a picket fence border. It is very easy to get them sewed backwards. :shrug: I just wanted to comment on how much I loved your work. :hobbyhors 

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Winona, I dug out all my scraps and luckily had enough fabrics I thought would work on this.

Hand Quilt? Moi? Not in a million years, LOL. I do everything by machine. I'll post another picture later.

I have 3 sides of the picket fence done. I have to recut 2 pickets as when I sewed them backwards, I cut them before I noticed. I watched TV while I ripped the others out, ugh.


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

CJ, is the Picket Fence a border all around that pretty quilt? I just love it!

LQ


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,

I am so excited. (Doesn't take a lot to excite me these days! LOL) I was looking at my Thimbleberries books, and I have this book! Yea! I have a couple of baby blankets to do first, then I plan to make this topper. I will say that the picture in the book didn't excite me much, but your picture did. I think you did a much better job of picking fabrics for this than Lynette did. Well, maybe you just picked fabrics that I liked better. Anyway, thanks for sharing the picture with us. It will be added to my 'to do' list. :hobbyhors 

Winona


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LQ, yes the picket fence is the first border that goes around the center that I've finished in the above picture, then there is one more border of alternating greens.

I had planned to finish piecing it today, but it was so gorgeous out we spent the day on our motorcycles.

Winona, cool! It's really a fun project, I loved doing the xmas trees, very easy. One suggestion.... if I make this again, I WON'T use homespun plaids on the picket fence border, what a booger it is trying to keep them from stretching with all the bias cuts.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I just finished this one and am making 31 more for a Christmas Ornament Exchange. Each one matches (I hope) their kitchen color scheme and sending along a Christmas Apron to change into for the Holidays.

She holds plastic bags - a true bag lady!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

westbrook - cute as a button, but when is the last time you had your head examined? 31 more?

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

<rolls eyes> I know.. what was I thinking! I agreed when there was 12 and it was the last day to sign up. All of a sudden there was 31 names! each doll will match the person, hair and eye color. this one was blond hair and blue eyes, her kitchen is black and white with red trim.

oh... and my youngest wants to be a shrink! <rolls eyes again> 

It isn't so bad because I have so many machines and can set them up with white, black, gray thread.. same with the sergers. And now you know why I have so many machines! LOL! assembly line sewing.

Look on the bright side... next year will be scissor cozies for everyone! no one said I couldn't decorate their kitchen! just said Christmas Ornament Exchange!
:shrug:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How big are the dolls? About 8 - 10 inches or larger?

And assembly lines are good.  

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Westbrook those are so CUTE! I'm with Angie though... are you nuts? LOL

I have commitment phobia... I LOVE to sew, as long as it's what and when I feel like doing. Otherwise, it turns into torture :shrug:


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

here is a free pattern http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/operatic/312/bagdoll.htm

the dolls I make have longer arms attached to the body. I am using a McCall's Pattern 9120. I am making doll "A" and dress and apron "D".

here is the complete URL just remove space between com and /
http://www.fortunecity.com /victorian/operatic/312/bagdoll.htm


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the Thimbleberries top today. I had a hard time getting the colors to come out right in a picture, as the floor doesn't have good light, but it's the best I could do. This was fun to do!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really nice.
Thanks for letting us see it done.

Angie

PS: what next?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

really pretty, so what's next?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

thanks... gotta quilt it and then... I haven't a clue. LOL But I'll figure something out. I'm not much on planning, but I'll add to this thread when I start something else. Hopefully you all will too!


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

CJ,

Absolutely gorgeous. I just love it. Something about pine trees that just catches my attention.  You did a wonderful job on this. Don't forget to show us a picture when you get it quilted. Your mom is going to love this! :hobbyhors 

Winona


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks. I need to see if I have any fabric that will match for the back, if not I need to order some.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

" if not I need to order some."


Oh Darn! Having to order some fabric...What a bummer.
Angie


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I am going to have to order a Thimbleberries book. Everytime I see one of their quilts I absolutely love it. I knew this was a Thimbleberries quilt before you even said it was. They have such a distinct look to them...

 RedTartan


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful, CJ! If your Mom doesn't like it.... You can give her my address! Jan in Co


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Jan, LOL


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well this quilt should have been long since finished, but after having problems with my embroidery unit (ended up buying a new one) I've been sick for a couple of weeks and had to set everything aside.

But I finally have most of the quilting done on this top, and will finish it (I hope?) by next Thursday so I can take it to my parents on Turkey Day.

I am going to do "X's" in the green border blocks, but haven't yet decided how I want to do the trees.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow CJ that turned out great--the quilting looks really nice!

I finally had time to start a christmas project this week. I found this pattern on the moda/united notions site... The star block we had done in my class, so I was familiar with it, and the other block was pretty simple--I love how they fit together though!

I just noticed on the instructions I was supposed to put the border on before I sewed the ends on--oh well!










Here's the link to the *free* pattern, it's a PDF document

http://www.unitednotions.com/fp_xmas_wonderland.pdf

And they had more on this page:

Moda patterns


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's beautiful! I really like that, and thanks for the pattern link! Who's the lucky recipient?


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

> Who's the lucky recipient?


I don't really know yet--I think I'm just going to make a few things and see how they turn out, and then pick the recipient 

I thought their patterns were really nice--and the instructions weren't bad either. I'm a little used to my teacher's style of pattern--she oversizes a bit and always tells us how to size up various parts along the way, but I adapted okay, ha ha.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Beautiful work ladies!

Nita


----------

